# Thermostat for Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 Pellet Insert



## mikeshapp (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got a Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 Pellet Insert, I'm using the manual thermostat that came with it, and I'd like to replace it with a programmable thermostat. The specs say the CB uses 12v AC for the thermostat  but I can't seem to find any thermostats that work on 12v AC (other than the one from Quadrafire which I don't like). Does anyome know if there are any other thermostats that will work (e.g. Honeywell, LUX, etc.).

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## cncpro (Jan 9, 2011)

Pretty sure you can buy any one you like at your local home center and it will work fine.

I have a Honeywell and many people have the Lux.  There are more connections than you need on these thermostats since they are equipped to run AC systems and more complicated heating units but once you read the manual to see which connections apply to you everything will be fine.


----------



## Glosta (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike - First Things First.  Welcome Aboard 

I have the LUX1500e thermostat for my quad 1200i and I couldnâ€™t be happier.

Great thermostat with plenty of programability.  Best feature about the LUX1500e is the +/- 9 degree swing feature.  This is a useful function that allows you to set-up a range within which the thermostat responds to changes in temperature. So, for example, if the thermostat is set to 80 degrees and the swing is set to plus/minus 1 degree it means that your pellet stove wonâ€™t cycle until the room temperature falls to 79 degrees and will shut off at 81 degrees.  80 Degrees with TWO degree swing = stove will turn on at 78 degrees and cycle off at 82 degrees.   The LUX1500e also dispalys room humidity which is pretty cool.

$39.97 from Amazon with free shipping.  Arrived 3 days after order date via standard shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Lux-Products-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1290113941&sr=8-1


----------



## mikeshapp (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I picked up a Lux TX1500E-010 Thermostat and it works just fine.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea, the fact that Quad's literature called for a 12V thermostat had me stymied for quite a while too.  I don't know what they were thinking.  All it needs is a contact closure.  I went with the RiteTemp from Home Depot for $25 at the time and am on the second season with no problems.


----------



## slls (Mar 6, 2011)

The manual states 12 v, the Lux they send with the stove is 24 v.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 7, 2011)

A lot of the voltage ratings have more to do with what will fry the contacts on the stat than what is actually needed.

You definitely wouldn't want to hook that stat into a higher voltage system than the contacts are rated for.  Going the other way is fine.


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 7, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> A lot of the voltage ratings have more to do with what will fry the contacts on the stat than what is actually needed.
> 
> You definitely wouldn't want to hook that stat into a higher voltage system than the contacts are rated for.  Going the other way is fine.



For example, if you got a stat rated for 6v (does anything less than 12v even exist), it might fry out the components inside when the 12v from the stove is run through it.

Generally speaking, any stat that runs off its own battery supply will work on the Quad stoves.


----------



## turbotech (Mar 7, 2011)

The Lux TX1500E-010 works because it has batteries to power the Tstat itself and the heating device part is just an on/off switch. If the "C" wire was used then there is a problem. A lot of Tstats use the incoming voltage from the heating device to power the Tstat itself. If it does this and requires 24vac then it won't work right. In some cases it may work with the lower voltage but only the manufacturer can tell you that.
Most of the time if the Tstat has internal batteries then the heating/cooling lines are just an on/off switch which is what you want.


----------



## densarc (Nov 16, 2012)

i have a classic bay 1200 and am looking at getting this thermostat for it can anyone clearify the connections for me as the crappy manual thermostat only has two wires this one has many
http://www.hunterfan.com/Products/Thermostats/Universal-Internet-Thermostat---44917/

heres the install guide thanks
http://www.hunterfan.com/uploadedFiles/HunterFan/Support/Support_Documents/44123(1).pdf


----------



## DBCOOPER (Nov 16, 2012)

densarc said:


> i have a classic bay 1200 and am looking at getting this thermostat for it can anyone clearify the connections for me as the crappy manual thermostat only has two wires this one has many
> http://www.hunterfan.com/Products/Thermostats/Universal-Internet-Thermostat---44917/
> 
> heres the install guide thanks
> http://www.hunterfan.com/uploadedFiles/HunterFan/Support/Support_Documents/44123(1).pdf


 


After reading the reviews I wouldn't put that one on, but if you insist RH and W.


----------



## DBCOOPER (Nov 16, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> Yea, the fact that Quad's literature called for a 12V thermostat had me stymied for quite a while too. I don't know what they were thinking. All it needs is a contact closure. I went with the RiteTemp from Home Depot for $25 at the time and am on the second season with no problems.


 If you put a volt meter on the thermostat contacts you'll see 24 volts.


----------



## DBCOOPER (Nov 16, 2012)

Glosta said:


> Mike - First Things First. Welcome Aboard
> 
> I have the LUX1500e thermostat for my quad 1200i and I couldnâ€™t be happier.
> 
> ...


 
I think all of the Lux thermostats have a 2.25 degreed swing with each step being .25 degrees. A setting of 4 would be one degree.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 17, 2012)

DBCOOPER said:


> If you put a volt meter on the thermostat contacts you'll see 24 volts.


Which is why I question that they call for a 12 volt thermostat. As far as I could find, there is no such thing! A millivolt thermostat works just as well.


----------



## DBCOOPER (Nov 17, 2012)

Millivolt thermostats are used in systems in which the power is provided by a thermocouple, heated by the pilot light. I know my Quad does not work that way.I would not recommend a millivolt only thermostat for use with a pellet stove.


----------



## ekarlis (Nov 17, 2012)

DB is right about the thermocouple. All current digital thermostats handle 24 volts
R = plus side of transformer, RH= power for heat, RC= Power for cooling,
G=Fan, Y=Cooling or Heat Pump, W= Heat. The RH & RC terminals usually have
jumper between them. For a pellet stove, all you need is two wires connected to
R or RH & W. Most thermostats have a C= Common. Hope this helps


----------

